# [Corel Draw] - Bitmap von 300dpi auf 600 ändern?



## daDom (2. März 2004)

Hi!

Habe beim aufräumen ne uralte Version von CorelDraw gefunden und brauche diese momentan für ein Bild, was momentan eine *Größe von 2549x3509* hat.
Für meine Zwecke ist das viel zu groß.

Deswegen möchte ich die Datei so *maximal in 800x600* haben und dennoch auf gleicher Größe - DINA3 - DINA4 - diese ausdrucken.

Wie kann ich also die DPI so groß machen, das ich kaum Verlust habe?
Und geht des überhaupt mit einer BMP-Datei?



Gruß
daDom


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

*Was hat Corel, ein Vektorprogramm mit bmp-Datei zu tun?* 

bmp ist ein Bitmapformat, was jedes gängige Fotoprogramm öffnen kann.
Dort geht man auf Bildgröße und gibt folgende Werte ein.

unter dpi :  300
unter pixel :   600 (breite o. höhe, die gewünschte Anzahl )

und unbedingt drauf achten das Proportionen erhalten aktiviert ist.

Im Corel selbst kannst Du allerdings jede bmp-Datei importieren (egal wie groß)
dort anklikcken und per Eckanfasser (proportional) in jede  größe Skalieren.
Kleiner ist immer gut, bei größer Skalieren vorsicht da Corel immer die Original-
pixelanzahl beibehält. Das heißt wenn du es kleiner skalierst wächst dadurch die dpi-Zahl (druck wird sauberer) bzw. umgekehrt.

mfg jfk adi

*Übrigens ein Bild in Ordendlicher Druckqualität* 
Beispiel: A4 in 300dpi Auflösung hat  3508 x 2481 Pixel (egal welches Bitmabformat , bmp tif, tga, jpg, iff, codak usw.)

800 x 600 Pixel ergibt bei 300dpi nur 6,77 x 5,08 cm Druckausgabe.


----------



## daDom (3. März 2004)

Hi!

Heisst das, das ich mein Bild ruhig auf 800x600 deskalieren kann und trotzdem mit 600dpi z.B. auf DINA3 ausdrucken kann?

Btw: Mein Pic hat momentan nur 150dpi - wenn ich 600dpi eingebe, springt der automatisch auf 300dpi.
Was ist da das Problem?



daDom


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Nein, denn dann interpoliert der drucker nur Dein Bild und es wird entweder sehr unscharf oder sehr kantig.

Habe zu diesen Thema schon einmal unter Photoshop etwas geschrieben siehe folgenden Link:

Photosop Bildgröße und Pixel 

mfg jfk adi


----------

